# Kirilenko and Nowitzki?



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

Are Andrei Kirilenko and Dirk Nowitzki playing in this summer's Olympics?

Also, could someone provide some information about how these two have done in previous olympics/world championships?


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Russia and Germany did not qualify.:no:


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

What!!! 

That's too bad. Do you know what the main weaknesses of the Russian and German teams are?


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A Seal Clubber</b>!
> What!!!
> 
> That's too bad. Do you know what the main weaknesses of the Russian and German teams are?


They don,t have more stars like Kirilenko and Novitzki. Russia IMHO has big potential with Monia, Chriapa , Kirilenko and they have very strong under-20 team.In Germany basketball is not very popular and except Nowitzki they don't have really good players and their junior teams are not showing anything special.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A Seal Clubber</b>!
> What!!!
> 
> That's too bad. Do you know what the main weaknesses of the Russian and German teams are?


Nowitzki and Kirilenko have to put up unbelievable stats in order for their team to win anything... especially Nowitzki in german NT... but one great player is not enough nowadays.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

> Also, could someone provide some information about how these two have done in previous olympics/world championships?


Kirilenko averaged about 25ppg for Russia in last year's EuroBasket and Nowitzki lead his German team to a 3rd place finish in the 2002 WCs and was named MVP of that tournament.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> 
> Kirilenko averaged about 25ppg for Russia in last year's EuroBasket and Nowitzki lead his German team to a 3rd place finish in the 2002 WCs and was named MVP of that tournament.


Kirilenko averaged 23.2 ppg for Russia in EuroBasket03 and Nowitzki 22.5, but both Russia and Germany failed. Well, maybe Russia wasnt so bad looking, but Germany was owned by Lithuania by 22 points and managed to lose vs Italy and even didnt make it to quarterfinals. 

One good player doesnt make team into champions.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> They don,t have more stars like Kirilenko and Novitzki.



Hah, hah, hah!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Imagine if you could combine them.

Oh wait, that might have been Sabonis.


----------

